# Si tengo dinero, voy a la fiesta.



## Tmtwd

Hola,

Me gustaria saber como decir estas frases en portugues:

Si tengo dinero, voy a la fiesta.

Si tuviera dinero, iría a la fiesta.

Si hubiera tenido dinero, habría ido a la fiesta.

Obrigado,

Tim


----------



## César Lasso

En portugués europeo, y en un registro más o menos formal (no excesivamente coloquial) podrían valer:

- Se tiver dinheiro, irei à festa.
- Se tivesse dinheiro, iria à festa.
- Se tivesse tido dinheiro, teria ido à festa.

La principal diferencia entre español y portugués estaría en el primero de los ejemplos: el español usa en ambos segmentos de la frase el presente, mientras que el portugués ha preferido el futuro de subjuntivo en la hipótesis y el futuro de indicativo en su concretización.

De todas formas, existe un detalle cuyas sutilezas nunca he llegado a dominar: las preposiciones "a" y "para". También podrías oír, en todos esos ejemplos (al final de la frase):

...para a festa.


----------



## patriota

O último exemplo ficaria mais simples: "Se tivesse dinheiro, teria ido". Na linguagem coloquial do Brasil, dizemos "pra festa".


----------



## Tmtwd

Obrigado por seu ajuda.


----------



## pkogan

César Lasso said:


> existe un detalle cuyas sutilezas nunca he llegado a dominar: las preposiciones "a" y "para".



No hay dudas, César, que el espanol prefiere la preposición "a", mientras que el portugués "para".


----------



## César Lasso

pkogan said:


> No hay dudas, César, que el espanol prefiere la preposición "a", mientras que el portugués "para".



Más o menos... En español muy informal, también se usa "para", sobre todo en la contracción o apócope "pa" (como en la canción "Vente pa Madrid", que significaría cualquier cosa como "Vem connosco para Madrid" --si me refiero que vamos todos juntos-- o "vem ter connosco para Madrid --si me refiero a que vengas porque aquí estamos nosotros).

Pero en portugués, es posible decir:

-Ir a Lisboa

o:

-Ir para Lisboa

No es que el portugués prefiera "ir para Lisboa". En la elección de "a" o "para" se implican sutiles diferencias de significado. No estoy seguro de cuáles. Algo así como que en un ejemplo vas para una cosita muy puntual y te vuelves de inmediato y en la otra frase se sugiere que vas a Lisboa y vas a quedarte ahí... Si preguntas al conductor de un autobús si esa línea va a Lisboa, sé que la pregunta, necesariamente, será "Vai para Lisboa?" (con "para").

Debe de haber algún otro hilo en este fórum donde se explique esas diferencias de uso entre a / para usadas para indicar dirección de un movimiento. Alguien sabe cómo se titularía ese hilo?


----------



## César Lasso

Por ejemplo, podrías preguntar al conductor de un autobús, cuando se detiene en tu parada:

- Vai *a* Lisboa?

Y él, tal vez, podría responderte:

- Não, eu agora vou *para* Lisboa, mas mais logo volto *a* Sintra, que é onde eu moro.


----------



## Alandria

Para = permanência
A = passagem

Em São Paulo preferem usar a preposição "em" quando estão passando um tempo em um lugar.
Aqui no ES e boa parte do Brasil, preferem usar "para" tanto para tempo curto, quanto para permanência.
No Norte do Brasil e em parte do Nordeste, usam tanto "para" como "a", eles diferenciam ambos os casos.


----------



## César Lasso

Alandria said:


> Para = permanência
> A = passagem
> 
> Em São Paulo preferem usar a preposição "em" quando estão passando um tempo em um lugar.
> Aqui no ES e boa parte do Brasil, preferem usar "para" tanto para tempo curto, quanto para permanência.
> No Norte do Brasil e em parte do Nordeste, usam tanto "para" como "a", eles diferenciam ambos os casos.



Ufff... Esto va a ser complicado. Hasta en el propio Brasil hay diferencias regionales en el uso de esas preposiciones, y me parece que en Portugal no se usan, entonces, de la misma forma que en Brasil.


----------



## Alandria

Os usos em Portugal são como no Norte do Brasil e em algumas partes do Nordeste.


----------



## pkogan

Acá en Argentina, la preposición "para" es mucho menos usada que "a" en ese tipo de frases.


----------



## patriota

Alandria said:


> Em São Paulo preferem usar a preposição "em" quando estão passando um tempo em um lugar.


Exemplifique.


----------



## Alandria

"Vou na praia, vou no bosque, vou em santos"

Tenho muitos amigos paulistanos e todos falam assim.


----------



## patriota

Era o que suspeitava. O que me intrigou foi descrever como algo "de São Paulo". Exemplos de Santa Catarina, Rio de Janeiro e Rio Grande do Norte.


----------



## Carfer

pkogan said:


> No hay dudas, César, que el espanol prefiere la preposición "a", mientras que el portugués "para".



Se estiver a falar do português do Brasil, talvez. No de Portugal teríamos de ver caso a caso.

No caso das frases de tmtwd, di-las-ia assim:

_"Si tengo dinero, voy a la fiesta. Se tiver dinheiro vou/irei à festa"_  - é perfeitamente possível e idiomático o uso do presente com o sentido de futuro.

"Si tuviera dinero, iría a la fiesta. _Se tivesse dinheiro ia/iria à festa" - __idem_

_"Si hubiera tenido dinero, habría ido a la fiesta. Se tivesse tido dinheiro teria ido à festa"
_
No caso, o uso da preposição _'a_' não me suscita dúvida porque não está em causa uma deslocação (caso em que usaria _'para'). _Nestas frases o que está em jogo é comparecer, estar presente. A ideia de que, para o fazer, a pessoa terá necessariamente de se deslocar não tem relevância nestas frases.


----------



## César Lasso

Tmtwd said:


> Obrigado por seu ajuda.



Obrigado *pela sua* ajud*a*​.


----------



## ARARA

César Lasso said:


> En portugués europeo, y en un registro más o menos formal (no excesivamente coloquial) podrían valer:
> 
> - Se tiver dinheiro, irei à festa.
> - Se tivesse dinheiro, iria à festa.
> - Se tivesse tido dinheiro, teria ido à festa.
> 
> La principal diferencia entre español y portugués estaría en el primero de los ejemplos: el español usa en ambos segmentos de la frase el presente, mientras que el portugués ha preferido el futuro de subjuntivo en la hipótesis y el futuro de indicativo en su concretización.
> 
> De todas formas, existe un detalle cuyas sutilezas nunca he llegado a dominar: las preposiciones "a" y "para". También podrías oír, en todos esos ejemplos (al final de la frase):
> 
> ...para a festa.




Buenos días. 

En cuanto al uso de "*a/para*" en portugués, he encontrado esta explicación en el libro "Dificuldades del Portugués para Hispanohablantes", de Briones:


_"...lo cierto es que la alternancia a/para ("A" en español, en general) responde a una diferencia de significado que en ocasiones es muy sutil. Podría decirse que *para* indica que la estancia en el lugar será más prolongada (en español podría ser lo contrario)..."_

Y pone un ejemplo que me parece bastante clarificador: 

_"Vamos *a* Malta. Volta *para* a Índia?"_ En el que quien habla va de viaje a Malta, y a quien se dirige vive en la India. 


Supongo que luego, en la práctica, el uso que se da en cada región, como ya hemos visto, varía.

Un saludo.


----------



## César Lasso

Interesante contribución, ARARA.

Creo que el tema a / para merecería abrir un hilo propio, porque este se dirige más a las oraciones condicionales. Sin ser incorrectos los ejemplos que mencionas, me parece que se podría recoger toda una batería de ejemplos y sutilezas en el uso de a / para.

Yo apoyaría que se abriera ese hilo propio, recogiendo además lo que ya se ha comentado aquí. Sólo que en este momento, y a pesar de mi interés, tengo que concentrar mi atención en otro sitio.

Gracias!


----------

